# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Религия >  Ангелы

## Irina

*Прочитала статью про ангелов и интересно стало, а если ангелы есть, то какие они и как вы их себе представляете? Может быть вы знаете кто у вас ангел-хранитель? Поделитесь.*






> *Девять ангельских чинов
>  (иерархия небесного воинства)
> И греческие, и еврейские слова выражающие понятие "ангел", означают "вестник". Ангелы часто выполняли эту роль в текстах Библии, однако авторы ее нередко придают этому термину и другой смысл.  Ангелы являются бестелесными помощниками Бога. Они появляются в виде  людей с крыльями и ореолом  света   вокруг головы. Обычно о них упоминается в  Еврейских, Христианских и Мусульманских религиозных текстах.   Ангелы имеют вид человека, «только с крыльями и одеты в белые одежды, : творил их Бог из камня»; ангелы и серафимы — женщины, херувимы — мужчины или дети) <Иваницкий, 1890>. 
> 
> Добрые и злые ангелы, посланцы Бога или дьявола, сходятся в решающей битве, описанной в книге Откровения. Ангелы могут быть обычными людьми, пророками, вдохновляющими на благие свершения сверхъестественными носителями всякого рода вестей или наставниками и даже безличными силами, как ветры, облачные столбы или огонь, которые вели израильтян во время их исхода из Египта. Чуму и моровую язву называют злыми ангелами Св. Павел называет свою болезнь «вестник Сатаны». Многие другие явления, как вдохновение, внезапные побуждения, провидения, также приписываются ангелам. 
> 
> Невидимые и бессмертные. Согласно учению церкви, ангелы — бесполые невидимые духи, бессмертные со дня их творения. Ангелов много, что вытекает из ветхозаветного описания Бога — «Господь воинства». Они образуют иерархию из ангелов и архангелов всего воинства небесного. Ранняя церковь четко разделила девять типов, или «чинов», ангелов.
> 
> Ангелы служили посредниками между Богом и его народом. В Ветхом Завете говорится, что никто не мог увидеть Бога и остаться живым, поэтому непосредственное общение между Всемогущим и человеком часто изображается как общение с ангелом. Именно ангел не дал Аврааму принести в жертву Исаака. Моисей видел ангела в горящем кусте, хотя при этом слышался голос Бога. Ангел вел израильтян во время их исхода из Египта. Время от времени библейские ангелы выглядят совсем как смертные, пока не открывается их истинная сущность, подобно ангелам, которые пришли к Лоту перед ужасающим разрушением Содома и Гоморры. 
> ...

----------


## vova230

Очень хочется верить,что ангелы-хранители есть.

----------


## Irina

*Ангел-Хранитель*

Не все люди верят в Бога, но в своих Ангелов-Хранителей верят почти все. Мысль о том, что кто-то заботится о тебе персонально, глубоко сидит в сознании людей. Некоторые называют общение с ними интуицией, внутренним голосом. К сожалению, человек не всегда слышит это голос. Точнее сказать, вообще редко слышит. Есть Ангелы очень сильные, они могут творить просто чудеса. Вспомните случаи, когда пули, попав в тело человека, проходили буквально в нескольких миллиметрах от жизненно важных органов. Или автокатастрофы, когда людей без единой царапины извлекали из груды покореженного металла. А ведь человек - существо очень хрупкое. И как здесь можно сомневаться в заботе Ангелов-Хранителей?

Ангелы не вмешиваются в судьбу человека, они могут лишь подсказать ему наилучший вариант выбора. Так что, если с вами произошла какя-нибудь неприятность, значит вы делаете что-то неправильно, и Ангелы-Хранители дают вам это понять. Осознав это, вы сможете выйти на правильную дорогу, а махнув рукой пропустите важный сигнал и доведете дело до большой беды. Если человек не слушает своих Ангелов-Хранителей, то те могут оставить его без своей защиты на 7 лет. По истечении этого срока Ангелы опять возвращаются к человеку.

*Хранители есть у каждого. Максимальное число их - 9.* Чем больше их у человека, тем он удачливее, тем легче ему все дается в жизни. И наооборот, те люди, которых неудачи поджидают на каждом шагу, имеют всего одного Ангела. Да и тот может их бросить Но можно и увеличить количество Хранителей своими добрыми делами. У основной массы людей по 3 Ангела. Но есть такие выдающиеся личности, которых охраняют более 9 Ангелов-Хранителей. Чем известнее человек, чем больше он на виду, тем больше у него Ангелов-Хранителей. Потому, что черные силы в первую очердь метят именно в таких личностей. И таким людям для защиты дается большее число Ангелов. Когда Ангелы хотят наградить человека, то они дают ему не деньги, не власть, не популярность, а любовь и сильные чувства. Поэтому самое большое число Ангелов-Хранителей на земле имеют вовсе не президенты и миллиардеры, а певцы, актеры, целители. Их, в отличие от политиков и денежных мешков, народ любит искренне.
*
Среди людей бытует мнение, что судьба неизменна. Что кому на роду написано - так оно и будет. Но человек может изменить свою судьбу так, как он хочет. Будущее абсолютно у каждого человека существует в нескольких вариантах. Есть варианты получше, есть похуже, есть средние. И только от человека зависит, какой именно вариант он выберет.*

Ангелы берегут человека всю жизнь, но они вовсе не обязаны этим заниматься. Они могут сделать для вас все что угодно, но при одном условии: вы должны прислушиваться к их советам. Поэтому развивайте свою интуицию и почаще прислушивайтесь к своему сердцу.

Ангелы-Хранители бывают двух видов - земные и небесные. Земные - это ваши умершие родственники и друзья. Не все, а лишь те, которые вас искренне любили при жизни. После смерти они так же продолжают вас любить и помогают вам по мере возможности. Естественно, если вы остаетесь таким же хорошим человеком, или если меняетесь, то в лучшую сторону. В редких случаях Ангелом-Хранителем могут вам назначить человека, который вас при жизни не любил. То есть, если человек сделал вам много зла при жизни он должен это отработать, храня вас теперь. Небесные Ангелы-Хранители даются Богом только избранным людям. Это большая награда, так как небесные Ангелы несравненно могущественне, чем души умерших людей. Что такое везение? Это результат работы Ангелов-Хранителей. Случайного в мире ничего не бывает. Если у вас что-то украли, точнее, если ваши Ангелы-Хранители позволили кому-то ограбить вас, значит, вы это чем-то заслужили. Материальное благополучие человека полностью находится в руках Ангелов. Любой из нас может нежданно-негаданно как разбогатеть, так и разориться. Одни люди пачками покупают лоторейные билеты и потом выкидывают их в мусорное ведро, а другому буквально впихивают один-единственный лоторейный билет на сдачу в магазине и он оказывается выигрышным.

Бог создал Ангелов для оказания помощи и служения людям.Ответ на наши молитвы - смысл их существования. Наш мир - материальный, мир ангелов - духовный. Они "видят" все наши мысли и по ним судят о людях. Помните об этом!

Ангелам хорошо, когда они чувствуют мысли о мире и любви, и наоборот, их отпугивают наши злобные мысли.
Что бы установить контакт с Ангелами, раскажите мысленно им свою проблему, а потом прислушайтесь к своему внутренему голосу и вы получите правильный ответ. При повторении молитв их энергия увеличивается.
Сначала четко сформулируйте свою просьбу, определите, какие именно Ангелы могут вам помочь, и лишь после этого обращайтесь за помощью.

Не стоит, к примеру, просить об исцелении Ангелов защиты и мира. Для этого есть Ангелы исцеления. Будьте точны в ваших просьбах, и мысленно представляйте себе ваши желания. Например, вы хотите купить квартиру и молитесь Ангелам, чтобы они послали вам удачу. Представьте себе мысленно, какую именно квартиру вы хотите приобрести, с какими комнатами, окнами ... Ангелы "видят" наши мысли, поэтому им будет гораздо легче понять, что именно вы у них просите.

Исполнение желаний зависит от заслуг человека как в этой, так и в прошлой жизни. Усиленные молитвы человека могут приблизить исполнение желания.

Даже если дела идут хорошо у вас, все равно продолжайте просить Ангелов о помощи. Ангелы уважают вашу свободную волю, очень редко вмешиваясь без вашего желания. Если вы перестаните обращаться к ним за помощью, Ангелы вас покинут, и ваши дела резко пойдут вниз.

Ангелы слышат любую нашу молитву, но, чтобы удовлетворить вашу просьбу, им надо соблюсти три условия:
1. Они не могут отменить вам наказания, которые вы имеете из прошлых жизней.
2. Они не могут вредить кому бы то ни было. Не стоит просить Ангелов покарать ваших врагов, даже если те - насильники и убийцы.
3. Вы должны выбрать правильное время для просьбы. если ваше желание, о котором вы молились Ангелам, до сих пор не сбылось, значит, еще не пришло этому время. Умейте ждать.

В редких случаях Апостолы могут стать Ангелами-Хранителями простых людей. Апостолы по своей силе равны нескольким обычным Ангелам. Апостол Петр по могуществу может один заменить семь Ангелов-Хранителей. Апостол Павел - тоже семь. Ап. Андрей - шесть, Ап. Иаков Зеведеев - шесть, Ап. Фома - четыре, Ап. Иаков Алфеев - три, Ап. Иоанн Богослов - пять, Ап. Варфоломей - пять, Ап. Иуда Заакий - четыре, Ап. Матфей Евангелист - шесть, Ап. Симон - четыре, Ап. Иуда Искариот - три.

*Святые помогают людям на планете, но в определенных случаях. Каждый святой имеет свою область деятельности.*

*Святой Николай Угодник*  
помогает в вопросах, связанных со здоровьем или путешествиями.

*Святой Валентин*  
покровитель влюбленных.

*Серафим Саровский 	*
обращаются при болезнях ног.

*Святой Александр Невский 	*
защитник воинов

*Божья Матерь 	*
охраняет здоровье и приносит счастье в браке.
*
Великомученица Варвара 	*
брежет от внезапной смерти.

*Великомученик Вонифатий*  
уберегает от пьянства

*
Планета Земля находится под защитой семи Архангелов. Вот их имена: Чамуил, Гавриил, Михаил, Рафаил, Иофиил, Уриил, Задкиил.*

*Каждому из Архангелов подчиняются по 12 Ангелов.*

*Архангелу Михаилу*
подчиняются Ангелы защиты (голубого цвета). Обращаться к ним можно о защите от духовных и физических опасностей.

*Архангелу Иофиилу*
подчиняются Ангелы озарения (желтого цвета). Их можно просить об открытии дара ясновидения, об успешной сдачи экзаменов, об освобождении от вредных привычек.

*Архангелу Чамуилу*
подчиняются Ангелы любви (розового цвета). Защищают от чужой злобы и клеветы, помогают в поисках работы и потерянных вещей.

*Архангелу Гавриилу*
подчиняются Ангелы, наставляющие на путь истинный (белого цвета). Их можно просить о получении радости, счастья, об открытии жизненных планов на будущее.

*Архангелу Рафаилу*
подчиняются Ангелы исцеления (зеленого цвета). Просить их можно об исцелении тела и души в традиционной и нетрадиционной медицине.

*Архангелу Уриилу*
подчиняются Ангелы мира (золотого цвета). Их можно просить о мирном разрешении проблем, обращаться к ним могут воспитатели, учителя и судьи.

*Архангелу Задкиилу*
подчиняются ангелы радости (фиолетового цвета). Можно просить их о терпимости и помощи в дипломатии. К ним могут обращаться ученые актеры и певцы.
*
Чтобы заручиться поддержкой Ангела-Хранителя, каждое утро умываясь, произносите следующую молитву: "Ангел мой, пойдем со мной на весь день деньской. Буду с верой жить. И тебе служить".* Умывание лучше всего производить с 7 до 7.15 утра. После этого в течении всего дня внимательно прислушивайтесь к внутреннему голосу. Первая мысль, которая приходит вам в голову по любому вопросу, послана вашими Ангелами-Хранителями.

Данные молитвы читаются для помощи в делах, при выходе из дома, для того, чтобы удачно прошел день, перед ответственными встречами.
*
"Ангел мой, пойдем со мной. Ты впереди, я за тобой" или "Ангел мой, будь со мной, ты вперед - я за тобой."*

*Медитация*

Итак, примите удобную позу, расслабтесь. Разумеется отключите телефон. Сделайте несколько глубоких вдохов и выдохов. Представляйте в своей воображении мирные картины (луг, поляну, морское побережье и т.д.). Можете пригласить туда приятных вам животных. Затем попросите появиться вашего Ангела-Хранителя. Вы можете почувствовать его появление по легкому изменению пространства. Что-то неуловимо изменится. Возможно, вы почувствуете или увидите свет. Обязательно поблагодарите и спросите как его зовут. Обычно Ангелы довольно охотно отвечают. В таком случае вы можете задать вопрос или обратиться за помощью, попросить совета. В зависимости от степени вашей подготовки и чувствительности вы получите ответ или сразу, или он придет позже в виде нужной информации, полезного человека или решения проблемы положительным для вас образом. После того, как вы задали вопрос подождите немного, может быть ответ придет сразу же. Поначалу он может быть очень слабо слышен, как будто приходит из далека. По мере накопления опыта ответы будут приходить все более и более четкие. В конце сеанса обязательно поблагодарите ваших Ангелов-Хранителей и спокойно возвращайтесь в действительность Используйте их рекомендации

----------


## Irina

*Гороскоп Ангелов Хранителей*

*Согласно учению Каббалы,* среди огромной плеяды ангелов, населяющих нашу вселенную, есть 72 ангела, которые заботятся о нас с момента рождения, и которые сопровождают нас на протяжении всей нашей жизни. Эти ангелы называются "офанимы" или "ангелы сфер и звезд".

В книге Еноха можно найти упоминание о том, что офанимы, вместе с херувимами и серафимами, окружают трон Бога. Также офанимов называют ангелами зодиакального круга, поскольку каждый из них отвечает за пятиградусный сектор Зодиака и особо покровительствует людям, родившимся в период, когда Земля проходит через курируемую им зону. В то же время, офанимы могут оказать помощь любому человеку, обращающемуся к ним с просьбой.

Несмотря на то, что офанимы даруют людям различные способности или таланты и неоднократно предоставляют шансы изменить свою жизнь к лучшему, далеко не каждый человек замечает, принимает и использует ангельский дар. Погруженные в повседневные заботы, люди, как правило, не уделяют должного внимания своему внутреннему миру, не осознают свои глубинные потребности и не прислушиваются к внутреннему голосу - голосу интуиции, который, по сути, и является проводником ангельских посланий.

Как и любые другие ангелы, офанимы могут брать на себя функции ангелов-хранителей, особенно в случае, когда человек обращается к ним за помощью, советом или поддержкой.

Каждый ангел оказывает человеку особого рода содействие, и если вам требуются помощь определенного рода или некие конкретные качества, имеет смысл обращаться к ангелу, который "специализируется" на этом.

Человеку, нуждающемуся в материальном достатке, стоит обратиться к "ангелу изобилия" Ал-Кабату, о мужестве можно просить Ал-Лелаха, о покровительстве в путешествии - Даммеб-Яха, о власти - Раах-Яха, об избавлении от мук одиночества - Аяу-Яха и т.д.

Тем не менее, с очень важными просьбами или просьбами общего характера целесообразнее обращаться к ангелу, под покровительством которого вы родились.

Обращаясь с просьбой к ангелу, следует расслабиться, очистить свой ум от посторонних мыслей, трижды произнести его имя (мысленно или вслух), а затем сформулировать свою просьбу, также мысленно или вслух.

Чтобы услышать ответ ангела или увидеть возможность, которую он вам предоставляет, откликаясь на вашу просьбу, необходимо поддерживать спокойное состояние духа, избегать суетливости и бесполезных мыслей, отрешенно и внимательно наблюдать за тем, что происходит вокруг вас. Ответ может прийти в виде внутреннего голоса, произносящего определенные слова, или в форме интуитивного ощущения, специфического импульса, побуждающего вас куда-то пойти или совершить некий поступок.

Вы можете научиться постоянно ощущать присутствие рядом с собой одного или нескольких ангелов-хранителей. О том, что вы находитесь в контакте с ангелами, свидетельствует обострившаяся интуиция и удача, которая станет приходить к вам всякий раз, когда вы будете следовать велениям внутреннего голоса.

*Январь*

Ангел Хранитель Немем-Ях (1 января - 5 января)     Ангел Хранитель Йейл-Ях (6 января - 10 января)
Ангел Хранитель Харак-Ях (11 января - 15 января)     Ангел Хранитель Метсер-Ях (16 января - 19 января)
Ангел Хранитель Вамет-Ях (20 января - 24 января)     Ангел Хранитель Йехаб-Ях (25 января - 29 января)
Ангел Хранитель Ауну-Ях (30 января - 3 февраля)    

*Февраль*

Ангел Хранитель Ауну-Ях (30 января - 3 февраля)     Ангел Хранитель Меки-Ях (4 февраля - 8 февраля)
Ангел Хранитель Даммеб-Ях (9 февраля - 13 февраля)     Ангел Хранитель Менак-Ях (14 февраля - 18 февраля)
Ангел Хранитель Аяу-Ях (19 февраля - 23 февраля)     Ангел Хранитель Шебо-Ях (24 февраля - 29 февраля)

*Март*

Ангел Хранитель Раах-Ях (1 марта - 5 марта)     Ангел Хранитель Йебем-Ях (6 марта - 10 марта)
Ангел Хранитель Хаяй-Ях (11 марта - 15 марта)     Ангел Хранитель Моум-Ях (16 марта - 20 марта)
Ангел Хранитель Ал-Веху (21 марта - 25 марта)     Ангел Хранитель Ал-Йели (26 марта - 31 марта)

*Апрель*

Ангел Хранитель Ал-Сит (1 апреля - 5 апреля)     Ангел Хранитель Ал-Аулем (6 апреля - 10 апреля)
Ангел Хранитель Ал-Махаш (11 апреля - 15 апреля)     Ангел Хранитель Ал-Лелах (16 апреля - 21 апреля)
Ангел Хранитель Ал-Аках (22 апреля - 26 апреля)     Ангел Хранитель Ал-Кабат (27 апреля - 1 мая)

*Май*

Ангел Хранитель Ал-Кабат (27 апреля - 1 мая)     Ангел Хранитель Ал-Хезид (2 мая - 6 мая)
Ангел Хранитель Ал-Элад (7 мая - 11 мая)     Ангел Хранитель Ал-Лав (12 мая - 16 мая)
Ангел Хранитель Ал-Хабау (17 мая - 21 мая)     Ангел Хранитель Ал-Йезель (22 мая - 26 мая)
Ангел Хранитель Ал-Мебат (27 мая - 31 мая)    

*Июнь
*
Ангел Хранитель Ал-Хери (1 июня - 5 июня)     Ангел Хранитель Ал-Хакем (6 июня - 10 июня)
Ангел Хранитель Ал-JIay (11 июня - 16 июня)     Ангел Хранитель Ал-Кели (17 июня - 22 июня)
Ангел Хранитель Хи-Левох (23 июня - 27 июня)     Ангел Хранитель Хи-Пахел (28 июня - 2 июля)

*Июль*

Ангел Хранитель Хи-Пахел (28 июня - 2 июля)     Ангел Хранитель Хи-Нелак (3 июля - 7 июля)
Ангел Хранитель Хи-Яй (8 июля - 12 июля)     Ангел Хранитель Хи-Мелах (13 июля - 17 июля)
Ангел Хранитель Хи-Шахо (18 июля - 23 июля)     Ангел Хранитель Хи-Нетах (24 июля - 28 июля)
Ангел Хранитель Хи-Хаах (29 июля - 2 августа)    

*Август
*
Ангел Хранитель Хи-Хаах (29 июля - 2 августа)     Ангел Хранитель Хи-Йерет (3 августа - 7 августа)
Ангел Хранитель Хи-Шаах (8 августа - 12 августа)     Ангел Хранитель Хи-Рийи (13 августа - 17 августа)
Ангел Хранитель Хи-Аум (18 августа - 22 августа)     Ангел Хранитель Хи-Лекаб (23 августа - 27 августа)
Ангел Хранитель Хи-Вешер (28 августа - 1 сентября)    

*Сентябрь*

Ангел Хранитель Хи-Вешер (28 августа - 1 сентября)     Ангел Хранитель Хи-Йеко (2 сентября - 6 сентября)
Ангел Хранитель Хи-Лехак (7 сентября - 11 сентября)     Ангел Хранитель Хи-Кевек (12 сентября - 16 сентября)
Ангел Хранитель Хи-Менад (17 сентября - 21 сентября)     Ангел Хранитель Ани-Эл (22 сентября - 26 сентября)
Ангел Хранитель Хаум-Эл (27 сентября - 1 октября)    

*Октябрь*

Ангел Хранитель Хаум-Эл (27 сентября - 1 октября)     Ангел Хранитель Рехау-Эл (2 октября - 6 октября)
Ангел Хранитель Йейз-ел (7 октября - 11 октября)     Ангел Хранитель Ахаба-Эл (12 октября - 16 октября)
Ангел Хранитель Мик-Эл (17 октября - 21 октября)     Ангел Хранитель Вевал-Эл (22 октября - 26 октября)
Ангел Хранитель Йелах-Эл (27 октября - 31 октября)    

*Ноябрь*

Ангел Хранитель Саел-Эл (1 ноября - 5 ноября)     Ангел Хранитель Аури-Эл (6 ноября - 10 ноября)
Ангел Хранитель Аушаль-Эл (11 ноября - 16 ноября)     Ангел Хранитель Миах-Эл (17 ноября - 21 ноября)
Ангел Хранитель Вахо-Эл (22 ноября - 26 ноября)     Ангел Хранитель Дони-Эл (27 ноября - 1 декабря)

*Декабрь*

Ангел Хранитель Дони-Эл (27 ноября - 1 декабря)     Ангел Хранитель Хакаш-Эл (2 декабря- 6 декабря)
Ангел Хранитель Аумем-Эл (7 декабря- 11 декабря)     Ангел Хранитель Нена-Эл (12 декабря- 16 декабря)
Ангел Хранитель Нейт-Эл (17 декабря- 21 декабря)     Ангел Хранитель Мабех-Ях (22 декабря- 26 декабря)
Ангел Хранитель Пои-Ях (27 декабря- 31 декабря)

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Ну вообще-то, ангелы - это служебные духи, как сказано:*"Не все ли они суть служебные духи, посылаемые на служение для тех, которые имеют наследовать спасение?" (Евр.1:14)* и обращаться к ним с просьбами - это не по-христиански как-то... Хотя, впрочем, всё изложенное выше вполне и очень далеко от того, чему учит Библия...

----------


## Irina

*ZYOBRA-70*, а чему учит библия? Там ведь тоже ангелы есть? Или нет?  Я ничего по этому поводу например не знаю. Хотелось бы услышать мнение человека, который в этом понимает.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

В Библии ангелы, конечно, есть, только о каком-либо поклонении или молитвах к ним и близко речи не идёт... Хотя ангелы и являются духовными существами, не знающими ни рождения, ни смерти_ (Мф 22:30)_, они все же не удостаиваются особого почитания, поскольку это означало бы умаление славы Божьей _(Откр 19:10; 22:8 и след.)_. Павел предостерегает верующих от показного "самовольного смиренномудрия", почитающего ангелов как неких посредников _(Кол 2:18)_. В *Евр 1-2* подчеркнуто существенное различие между Иисусом и ангелами; наступит такое время, когда святые, спасенные дети Божьи, в конце времен вместе с Иисусом будут судить и ангелов _(1Кор 6:3)_.
Так-же, все эти рассуждения о прошлых жизнях, душах умерших, апостолах и святых в несвойственной им роли - всё это - своего рода фантастика, ни как не подтверждаемая текстом Библии. Ну и, конечно же, гороскопы... Куда уж в христианстве без них то... 
Подчеркну, что учение *Каббалы* - это не есть истина, а заблуждение, которое ложными фантазиями и трактовками только отодвигает нас от понимания Бога и Христа. Просто винегрет какой-то... По этому не лучше ли обратится к Первоисточнику-  Господу Богу и Его Слову- Библии?

----------


## ПаранойА

После аварии на 100% стала уверенной, что ангелы-хранители есть. Как выжила, сама не понимаю. Видимо они меня защитили.

----------


## vova230

И не только ангел-хранитель может спасти человека. Есть возможность магически избежать смерти или другого подобного события путем рассредоточения этого неблагоприятного момента, на множество более мелких потерь, например вам отдавят ногу в трамвае, украдут кошелек, испортят машину, вы получите травму, но это ведь ничто по сравнению с вашей жизнью.
Кстати Зёбра выкладывал очень хорошую песню-притчу в исполнении Копыловой. Где и рассказывается про ангелов-хранителей. Стоит просто вслушаться в слова. Очень сильная песня.

----------


## Larx

К ZYOBRA-70  немного процитирую и добавлю:
В отношении запрета поклонения Ангелам:
_ " Я, Иоанн, видел и слышал сие. Когда же услышал и увидел, пал к ногам Ангела, показывающего мне сие, чтобы поклониться [ему];
но он сказал мне: смотри, не делай сего; ибо я сослужитель тебе и братьям твоим пророкам и соблюдающим слова книги сей; Богу поклонись."_  (Откр.22:8-10).
   А по иерерхии, в частности Архангел ( т.е. старший или правящий другими Ангелами ,князь великий-русск.перевод) Михаил, упоминается в Ветхом Завете,(Дан.10,) и его цель - защита Еврейского народа, как народа Божьего :"  И восстанет в то время Михаил, князь великий, стоящий за сынов народа твоего; " (Дан.12:1) .
Причем Архангел пробивался сквозь сопротивление ангелов сатаны, к Даниилу, 21 день, сразу после его молитвы Богу. 
Могу предположить, что сейчас в этот народ, находящийся под защитой Архангела Михаила, входят и все Христиане, но это только моя гипотеза...
А вообще, лучше всего изучать первоисточник, т.е. Библию, там много интересного и полезного.
Как говорится: Учи матчасть
Мир Вам!

----------


## Irina

Ангелы-хранители могут покровительствовать целым общностям людей. Например, есть ангелы-хранители, которые покровительствуют рожденным под каждым из знаков Зодиака.Каковы их "профессиональные обязанности"?

Всем известно, что в характерах людей, рожденных под разными знаками Зодиака, наряду с хорошими чертами есть и те, гордиться которыми явно не стоит. Они мешают в жизни и могут отдалить человека от духовного совершенствования и от возможности получать поддержку и защиту от своих ангелов-хранителей. Так вот, ангелы-хранители знаков Зодиака неустанно трудятся, чтобы помочь каждому избавиться от негативных качеств характера, присущих им как представителям своих знаков. И просить их стоит именно об этом.

Предлагаю двенадцать молитв, которые адресованы ангелам-хранителям рожденных под каждым знаком зодиака.
*
Молитва представителя знака Овна к ангелу-хранителю Махидиилу*

Ангел мой, убереги меня от излишней самоуверенности и дерзости!
Помоги мне сдерживать свое властолюбие и высокомерие!
Укрепи меня в чувствах добрых и настроеньях светлых!
Успокой меня, не дай страстям овладевать мною!
Защити меня от поражения в бою!
И будь со мной в победе и славе!


*Молитва представителя знака Тельца к ангелу-хранителю Асмодилу*

Ангел мой, будь со мной и смягчи мое упрямство!
Научи меня доверять людям и прощать ошибки!
Дай мне время исполнить все задуманное, не торопи меня!
Подготовь меня заранее к неизбежным переменам!
Наполни мою жизнь красотой твоей!
Прими плоды работы моей и пришли мне признание!


*Молитва представителя знака Близнецов к ангелу-хранителю Амбриилу*

Ангел мой, успокой мою суетливость! Дай мне почувствовать гармонию и покой!
Помоги мне разобраться в противоречиях и выбрать правильный путь!
Убереги меня от болтливости, которую понимают как бессердечность!
Стань мне опорой и научи постоянству!
Будь вместе со мною, защити меня своим крылом!
Радость и любовь пусть будут мне наградой!


*Молитва представителя знака Рака к ангелу-хранителю Мюриилу*

Ангел мой, будь со мной во все дни мои и все ночи!
Защити меня своим светлым ликом!
Убереги меня от обид и научи прощать!
Раскрой мое сердце навстречу людям, которых выберешь ты!
Своей силой вдохнови меня на работу и раствори мою лень в воде забвения!
Пусть мое доброе сердце бьется в такт с твоим!
И все, что принесешь ты на крыльях своих, приму я с радостью и доверием!


*Молитва представителя знака Льва к ангелу-хранителю Верчиилу*

Ангел мой, убереги меня от высокомерия и переоценки себя!
Сдерживай меня в моей жажде власти и поклонения!
Прибавь мне критичности к льстящим и заискивающим передо мной!
Раздели со мной власть мою в мире людей!
Не давай мне лениться и почивать на лаврах!
Научи меня вниманию к другим людям и скромности!
Пошли мне на помощь добрые сердца!
Счастье мое и радость мою раздели со мной!


*Молитва представителя знака Девы к ангелу-хранителю Хамалиилу*

Ангел мой, убереги меня от суетливости и критичности!
Ограничь мою мелочность, дай увидеть большее и общее!
Помоги мне не обижаться на людей, нарушающих порядок и вносящих неразбериху!
Успокой мою поспешность, не давай мне раздражаться по пустякам!
Научи меня вере в любовь и нежность!
Освети дни мои своим сердцем! Возьми меня в полет свой!
Будь мне наградой за усердный труд!


*Молитва представителя знака Весов к ангелу-хранителю Зуриилу*

Ангел мой, будь со мной всегда и везде!
Защити меня своим крылом от опасностей!
Помоги мне принимать важные решения спокойно и просто!
Стань мне опорой в моих поисках справедливости!
Подскажи, когда нужно дать другим совет, а когда лучше промолчать!
Танцуй со мной, кружись рядом и дай мне увидеть себя твоими глазами!
Сыграй мне мелодию небесных сфер и спой мне песнь свою!
И улыбка твоя будет мне наградой!


*Молитва представителя знака Скорпиона к ангелу-хранителю Барбиилу*

Ангел мой, удержи меня от мстительности и злопамятства!
Исцели раны, нанесенные моим неосторожным словом!
И скрой от других мою собственную ранимость!
Научи меня прощенью и убереги от раскрытия чужих тайн!
Помоги мне использовать мою энергию во благих делах!
Уздой стяни мою ревность и держи ее в своих руках!
Поделись со мной добротой своей!
И дай мне дар увидеть чистые намерения других людей!
Пройди со мной путями моими и приведи меня ко мне!
Милосердие пусть будет мне наградой!


*Молитва представителя знака Стрельца к ангелу-хранителю Адвачиилу*

Ангел мой, убереги меня от грубости, нетерпеливости и бестактности!
Успокой мой дух авантюризма и жажды азарта!
Научи меня достойно принимать как победу, так и поражение!
Вложи свои ангельские слова в уста мои и такт свой-в сердце мое!
Будь рядом со мной в странствованиях моих!
Помоги понять мудрость дальних стран!
Светом наших душ мы согреем мир!
Награди меня похвалой своей!


*Молитва представителя знака Козерога к ангелу-хранителю Ханаилу*

Ангел мой, согрей душу мою! Утоли печаль в трудный жизни миг!
Обними меня, поделись теплом! В ледяных стенах научи любить!
Мою жестокость ты помоги смягчить!
Дай мне увидеть разные пути!
Под твоим крылом веселее идти!
Вместе мы с тобой одолеем все!
Много жизней мы соберем в венок, отцветут цветы-принесут плоды!
На вершине лет посмотрю вокруг, только будь со мною ты, мой лучший друг!


*Молитва представителя знака Водолея к ангелу-хранителю Камдиилу*

Ангел мой, будь другом мне, вместе мы раскроем тайны жизни все!
Будем двое над землей парить, свой талант с тобой могу я раскрыть!
Плавно сможем мы приземлиться в срок, принести друзьям новых дел урок!
Ты своим крылом защити меня, когда буду взрываться вдруг я зря!
Революций всех дремлет во мне дух! Образумь его, я не буду глух!
Свет далеких звезд будет нам тропой!
Убежим вперед вместе мы с тобой!


*Молитва представителя знака Рыбы к ангелу-хранителю Барчиилу*

Ангел мой, защити меня от грубых слов и злых людей!
Пролей бальзам своей доброты на мои душевные раны!
Спускайся вместе со мной с небес на землю!
Помоги мне в трудной и скучной работе!
Претвори в жизнь самые прекрасные мои фантазии!
Под твоим крылом мир станет светлее!

----------


## vova230

Есть еще и универсальная просьба-молитва: Ангел мой идем со мной, ты вперед я за тобой.

----------


## Irina

Я так каждое утро говорю :ah:

----------


## zaraki

ангелы это такие тети с крылышками и лапками от ушей

----------


## vova230

> ангелы это такие тети с крылышками и лапками от ушей


Нет, это не ангелы, это бабочки. Есть такие насекомые. А ангелы это бестелесные сущности.

----------


## Mouse

мне нравится выражение: ангелы говорят с нами устами других людей

----------

